# New Oberon Kindle covers are up..shows button!



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

They're not all up, but most of them are. It appears they are working on them now.

WOW! So pretty! Love the button!










I know which one I'm getting....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oooh, that is gorgeous and Oberon is early w/the covers too!!  Maybe getting a new cover for K2 will quell my desire for the DX.........yeah right


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The butterfly and dragonfly buttons are so pretty.  I'm so jealous.
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

The new sky blue pond is lovely.

I'm probably going to be the only one with this opinion, but there's a lot of the new buttons that I don't like; to me, they don't enhance the designs.  Others are well done, such as the leaf on Creekbed Maple or the Dragonfly on Pond.  

Looks like ROH is no longer available in Saddle!  And Pond is no longer available in the Green, only Fern or Sky Blue.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I really like the Pond in Sky Blue, but as I already have 2 Oberon covers for my K2 I am going to try to resist until they get the DX covers up and order one of those.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Heather, your picture didn't show.  Which one are you getting?
deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

HEY you beat me to it.. LOL.. been dealing with the DX board stuff and of course I had to throw some actual work in at some point today..   enjoy the new line  I can't WAIT for the DX covers


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

The new color is pretty, glad I already have my saddle ROH - now it is a collectors item!  I like the new buttons, but I liked the old-style buttons as well.  Where oh where is my red ginkgo?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The specialized buttons are a nice touch. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I can't say that I'm sorry that I bought my World Tree cover in green, but had I seen the Hokusai Wave in sky blue, that probably would have been my choice. I love it because the details are much more easily seen. There are several others (who am I kidding? ALL of them) that are beautiful, too!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the sky blue color. I just got the Hokusai Wave in navy, but really want the sky blue. Can't justify getting it unless I sell my navy cover, but it is fun to look.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The new color is really pretty. I noticed that they already removed the old K1 pond cover design. So does that mean that if I decide not to keep mine I can advertise it as retired? LOL


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> The new color is really pretty. I noticed that they already removed the old K1 pond cover design. So does that mean that if I decide not to keep mine I can advertise it as retired? LOL


Of course!


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

And earrings, too!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

heading over there to see if Ginkgo is up!


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

> I'm probably going to be the only one with this opinion, but there's a lot of the new buttons that I don't like; to me, they don't enhance the designs. Others are well done, such as the leaf on Creekbed Maple or the Dragonfly on Pond.


I agree, I was ready to be bummed about the buttons but I think I prefer the old button on my ROH than the new one. Most of the others buttons are really pretty tho.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but there's very few of the new buttons that appeal to me. Although it's great that they're now customised per cover, I really liked the classic look of the original buttons which seemed to 'disappear' and keep the focus on the detail of the leather. Now, a lot of them are attention grabbers.

I like the leaf button on the Creekbed Maple, though, as well as the new Celtic ones. Those are nice.

_*Edit*: I guess it's not just me. Only just saw the other comments about this. Glad I'm not the only one._


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I ordered the Butterfly in sky blue (the picture should be fixed now). I got them while they were still putting the pictures up. I actually called after I placed the order and spoke with Don. I wanted this one without the wool. It's not that big of a deal, but with 5 cats and 2 dogs, the wool is always covered in pet hair. 

I'm pretty excited about it. I miss my Butterfly cover (I had one for the K1). I was kinda bummed when the purple changed shades, and I'm not a big fan of the darker blue. I think the button for the Butterfly cover is so pretty.

He also told me to pass along that hopefully they'll have a pattern for the DX in about a week or so.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> He also told me to pass along that hopefully they'll have a pattern for the DX in about a week or so.


Oh great! Good news. I don't like moving around with this nekkid Kindle. LOL.










(Had to give it a peeramid to sit on.)


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I really like the new sky dragon and pond buttons.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I ordered the Butterfly in sky blue (the picture should be fixed now). I got them while they were still putting the pictures up.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about it. I miss my Butterfly cover (I had one for the K1). I was kinda bummed when the purple changed shades, and I'm not a big fan of the darker blue.
> 
> ...


Luvmy, I have 2 Oberons for K1, and while the wool doesn't bother me alot, I was thinking about requesting that it be omitted from the one I order for K2. Will it just be plain leather now where the wool was? Do you think that is enough to protect the screen? And as far as ordering it that way, did you need "pre-approval"? Thanks for any help!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Luvmy, I have 2 Oberons for K1, and while the wool doesn't bother me alot, I was thinking about requesting that it be omitted from the one I order for K2. Will it just be plain leather now where the wool was? Do you think that is enough to protect the screen? And as far as ordering it that way, did you need "pre-approval"? Thanks for any help!


I just called after I ordered it and Don printed out my order and made a note on it. He said it wasn't a problem. I've seen another one without the wool and it's just leather. I think it will still be enough protection.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just called after I ordered it and Don printed out my order and made a note on it. He said it wasn't a problem. I've seen another one without the wool and it's just leather. I think it will still be enough protection.


Thank you so much, I'm going to do the same as soon as I make a decision......


----------



## Shawna (Feb 25, 2009)

I ordered my Pond in Sky Blue with velcro and my Waterfall DG skin to go with it!!! Yipee!! I showed my husband the cover and he said, "yeah, that suits you" (he didn't like the skin though - oh well!). Anyhow, this is why it suits me. This is the tattoo on my left deltoid:










This is my family tattoo. Each flower represents one family members birth month, the ivy represents wedded love and the dragonfly represents change. I think Pond in Sky Blue is perfect for me!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

While I like the old buttons, I love the new buttons.  And the new color of course.  I would love to have one of the new blue ones, but am very satisfied with my lovely forest in fern for now.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Luvmy, I have 2 Oberons for K1, and while the wool doesn't bother me alot, I was thinking about requesting that it be omitted from the one I order for K2. Will it just be plain leather now where the wool was? Do you think that is enough to protect the screen? And as far as ordering it that way, did you need "pre-approval"? Thanks for any help!


As Luv said, it's just plain leather. I have the original pond that way due to a mild wool allergy, and I didn't have any "pre-approval", just called to request it after the order was placed, and followed up with an email to confirm.

I do think it's enough to protect the screen by itself, but you can also use some thin craft foam under the black leather to add extra padding with minimal weight.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> As Luv said, it's just plain leather. I have the original pond that way due to a mild wool allergy, and I didn't have any "pre-approval", just called to request it after the order was placed, and followed up with an email to confirm.
> 
> I do think it's enough to protect the screen by itself, but you can also use some thin craft foam under the black leather to add extra padding with minimal weight.


Thanks! If you think there's enough protection w/just the leather then I'll probably leave it as is.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I love the sky blue color. I just got the Hokusai Wave in navy, but really want the sky blue. Can't justify getting it unless I sell my navy cover, but it is fun to look.


Kathy, I bet you can sell the cover that you now have pretty easily. It sounds as if there's always a market for Oberons, especially if the price is slightly less that the cost of a new one. Good luck if you decide to sell it. That sky blue Hokusai Wave is gorgeous!


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

How pathetic am I? I keep sitting in front of my computer constantly refreshing Oberon's website (as well as the kindleboards) in case the Gingko cover shows up!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

melissaj323 said:


> How pathetic am I? I keep sitting in front of my computer constantly refreshing Oberon's website (as well as the kindleboards) in case the Gingko cover shows up!


I don't think that the Gingko or Hummingbird are coming until July. I think only the blue and new buttons were supposed to come out this weekend.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks! I am glad you said that....or I'd be sitting here for a LOOOONNNNG time!!! HA HA


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Woooow!!!!! Some of those buttons are really gorgeous!!!!!! But some, I actually really don't like too much, like the one on the forest, which is my cover. So at least, no regrets  

However, some of them are really lovely. Like the one on Tree of Life, which is actually really sober and goes well with the cover. Which I want more and more but can't justify, especially as I really would like it in red, sigh...

I also absolutely love the dragonfly and butterfly buttons, as well as the Hwave and the Avenue of Trees. 

Do you guys think that it's possible to ask for a specific button that would be different from the one proposed as default?


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I love the matching buttons , and the fact that every cover, is more unique now!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I love some of the new stuff, But when adding the new items have they removed some of the older designs? I noticed that the fairy isn't there anymore and also three graces has been removed...maybe others as well that I overlooked. Have they taken away certain designs?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't know if they're all up yet or not, since I don't see the red Gingko yet, but at least some of the new colors & buttons are on the site tonight.  Still only two colors per design, but several sitings of the new Sky Blue color.  Beautiful!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

They are only doing two colors per design.. these are also for the K1 and will be on the DX covers as well.. Everything is supposed to be finished by Friday.  So the Gingko should be there then


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Kool

Yes a few were discontinued because of lack of interest.. you were not supposed to notice that.. 

Along with the two you mention the raven may also be going by the wayside as well.  But those are the only ones for now.. they just didn't have many orders for those.

As far as I know the other two are out soon, probably when they do the DX release but I will find out for you, in my note I was under the impression that they were going to be released this weekend, but I will find out.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I was hoping for some new designs for the K2.  I guess I'll be sticking with my current m-edge for now, at least I'm saving some $$!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9793.msg186077/topicseen.html#new

Here's another thread, Meemo, that luv started in case you wanted to read what others have been saying about the new covers. I personally have tried to avoid the site and avoid temptation. LOL.
deb


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks Patriza for letting us know!! I am very excited! My poor K2 needs a cover, especially after I dropped it the first day I had it!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to merge these two similar threads. Thanks, everyone.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I ordered the Butterfly in sky blue (the picture should be fixed now). I got them while they were still putting the pictures up. I actually called after I placed the order and spoke with Don. I wanted this one without the wool. It's not that big of a deal, but with 5 cats and 2 dogs, the wool is always covered in pet hair.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about it. I miss my Butterfly cover (I had one for the K1). I was kinda bummed when the purple changed shades, and I'm not a big fan of the darker blue. I think the button for the Butterfly cover is so pretty.
> 
> He also told me to pass along that hopefully they'll have a pattern for the DX in about a week or so.


My daughter Marcy is getting her new K2 in a week and she ordered the Butterfly in Sky Blue as well. How did the purple change? Is it darker or lighter now? I couldn't tell on the website.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Ruby296 said:


> Luvmy, I have 2 Oberons for K1, and while the wool doesn't bother me alot, I was thinking about requesting that it be omitted from the one I order for K2. Will it just be plain leather now where the wool was? Do you think that is enough to protect the screen? And as far as ordering it that way, did you need "pre-approval"? Thanks for any help!


I have mine without the wool and the leather is fine for padding. I had the wool on the first one, but I prefer it with the leather.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Kathy, I bet you can sell the cover that you now have pretty easily. It sounds as if there's always a market for Oberons, especially if the price is slightly less that the cost of a new one. Good luck if you decide to sell it. That sky blue Hokusai Wave is gorgeous!


I put it in the Buy, Trade and Sell section. Hopefully someone will want it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathy said:


> My daughter Marcy is getting her new K2 in a week and she ordered the Butterfly in Sky Blue as well. How did the purple change? Is it darker or lighter now? I couldn't tell on the website.


It's a bit lighter and more of a grapey purple is the best way I can describe it. It's not as blue as it looks in this picture (the ROH is the older one, butterfly newer purple) It's still very pretty.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> It's a bit lighter and more of a grapey purple is the best way I can describe it. It's not as blue as it looks in this picture (the ROH is the older one, butterfly newer purple) It's still very pretty.


Thanks. She is glad she chose the Sky Blue now. I sold her K1 to MagicalWingLT with the Tree of Life cover. Marcy gets her new K2 next week. If I sell my Hokusai Wave in Navy, I'm going to buy it in Sky Blue. Blue is my favorite color and I really love the Sky Blue.


----------



## brenwinter (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm doomed -- I just joined this board and have already ordered the Oberon Roof of Heaven in purple for my Kindle 1.  Can't wait to get it!!

Thanks for the enabling!!

Brenda


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Bren

you have not seen anything yet!


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

brenwinter said:


> I'm doomed -- I just joined this board and have already ordered the Oberon Roof of Heaven in purple for my Kindle 1. Can't wait to get it!!
> 
> Thanks for the enabling!!
> 
> Brenda


Bwahahaha...us? enable? Nooooo...

Of course now you "need" a matching skin (decal girl has great choices, or you can design your own at mytego), and naturally, you should consider a coordinating bag to carry your ensemble in...borsa bella bags have a great reputation around here!!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't wait to see some of the "wild" pictures of the sky blue. If I can't have Seaside, maybe I'll get Hokusai Wave instead.

Patrizia, are they going to be shipping the new covers more or less immediately?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Kool
> 
> Yes a few were discontinued because of lack of interest.. you were not supposed to notice that..
> 
> Along with the two you mention the raven may also be going by the wayside as well. But those are the only ones for now.. they just didn't have many orders for those.


Of course I noticed!!!! Thats our jobs here right?? Ok maybe no-one assigned that job to me but I designated it to myself.

I liked those old designs and ordered 2 of the canceled designs just within the past month. My sister got my mom one for mothers day (Three Graces in Wine) and only a few weeks later the same sister ordered herself a Fairy in purple. I guess they lucked out on the ones they wanted and got them just in the nick of time.

My wise advice was to wait because I heard oberon was offering new designs with a new color, but they couldn't wait. I'm glad they got the ones they wanted because now they can't! ...Ok but as for me I think I _*NEED*_ a new K2 cover in any style I don't care just in that blue color, I love it!

Thanks Patrizia for letting me know oberon wasn't hiding the other covers somewhere, they really are dc'ed.


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

I just checked out the updates in covers/buttons. I find the new buttons extremely unattractive -- to me they appear thoughtless towards enhancing any element of overall cover design or elegance, and chosen merely for duplicating the image on the cover.


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Shawna said:


> I ordered my Pond in Sky Blue with velcro and my Waterfall DG skin to go with it!!! Yipee!! I showed my husband the cover and he said, "yeah, that suits you" (he didn't like the skin though - oh well!). Anyhow, this is why it suits me. This is the tattoo on my left deltoid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shawna- it will suit you! Love your tattoo. I also have a family tattoo. Mine is in the shape of a heart and is my DH and my birthflowers making the shape of the heart with my DD and DS's flowers in the center.

Dot


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Well this is grand.... thought I'd order Three Graces, but decided to wait to be sure the summer offerings didn't have something I liked better.  Well, the offerings don't and Three Graces is gone.  Oberon's starting to wear me down just a little.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindlek

Drop them an email.. ask them if they will do it for you. .they JUST took it off the lineup so I am sure they would be able to do it this close to the discontinue.. nothing to lose by asking 
If they can do it they will!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Xina said:


> I just checked out the updates in covers/buttons. I find the new buttons extremely unattractive -- to me they appear thoughtless towards enhancing any element of overall cover design or elegance, and chosen merely for duplicating the image on the cover.


I agree. I thought the original buttons set the Kindle covers apart from the journals. 
I think the the new buttons are distracting from the detail of the cover.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't like the new button on the ROH at all. The one on the Forest is nice though. I was pretty happy with the old ones too. I like that they don't take attention away from the cover itself.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I like the old ones too, believe it or not people complained about the old ones.. not sure why they made the change but I can find out if you like


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Xina said:


> I just checked out the updates in covers/buttons. I find the new buttons extremely unattractive -- to me they appear thoughtless towards enhancing any element of overall cover design or elegance, and chosen merely for duplicating the image on the cover.


I agree I think the old buttons were beautiful and added to the overall classy look of the case. Now it's just like matchy matchy.



kindlek said:


> Well this is grand.... thought I'd order Three Graces, but decided to wait to be sure the summer offerings didn't have something I liked better. Well, the offerings don't and Three Graces is gone. Oberon's starting to wear me down just a little.


Lately I have seen more and more people with oberon complaints. I am SO glad my sister got the fairy and three graces in time because I suggested she wait to see if better things came out. This time I am glad my advice was ignore (for their sake) but I agree, you should at least email them and ask if they could still do a dc'ed cover for you since the covers just got pulled so recently they might still make an exception. Worst case scenario won't be any different than not asking at all!

I hope they make an exception for you!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I like the new buttons (some better than others).  I have to say that it must be really hard for them to please everyone.  Seems like they really did make an effort to make some changes for them.  I remember reading on these threads where it seemed like there were lots of requests for the buttons to match the ones that were on the journals.  I do appreciate the fact that they do make an effort to make some changes,  it has to be expensive to make those changes.  Looking at the covers that are available for the Kindles, there are more choices available from Oberon than any other manufacturer of the covers.  I'm equally impressed that Decalgirl has so many choices available for the skins.  With over 230 skin choices available for the K2 alone, one should be able to find something they like if they want a skin for their Kindle.  I appreciate that there are so many choices for accessories, but the bottom line is I like my Kindle for it's ability to hold so many books in one spot (like my Ipod holds my music) and I don't have to carry all those books around with me.


----------



## kimmysue (Jun 4, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I like the new buttons (some better than others). I have to say that it must be really hard for them to please everyone. Seems like they really did make an effort to make some changes for them. I remember reading on these threads where it seemed like there were lots of requests for the buttons to match the ones that were on the journals. I do appreciate the fact that they do make an effort to make some changes, it has to be expensive to make those changes.


I agree. Since opinion seems to be divided 50/50 about the new buttons, I wonder if they would consider letting you pick new button or classic button? Although, that would mean either a delay in processing your order while they attached the button of your choice, or making & storing double the number of kindle cases, which is probably not feasible for a small(-ish) business. 
Just a thought.

Kim


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it would be great if they allowed us to choose which button to put on our Kindle. I know I would pick the Butterfly button, but not sure about some of the other ones.

I do know they were TRYING to create a button that customers could switch out, but they couldn't get the design to work.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I like the old ones too, believe it or not people complained about the old ones.. not sure why they made the change but I can find out if you like


Probably because some complained about the old buttons!  I was thinking about that as soon as people started lamenting the old buttons - poor Oberon, people didn't like the old buttons because they didn't "go with" the cover designs, too generic. So they come up with buttons that do go with the covers and now (some) people don't like those either. I like the old button and I like at least some of the new ones too - it would be nice if they could offer a choice, maybe that could come later if enough people let them know they'd be interested in the old buttons. But we know the old saying - "You can't please everyone."


----------



## kindlek (Nov 12, 2008)

Some of them are nice looking, but overall, I liked the old buttons better.  I agree with whoever used the term 'too matchy matchy'.  I mean, with the Roof of Heaven cover, you're looking at two suns next to each other.  The World Tree cover, two trees next to each other, just seems too much.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I just ordered my Kindle 2 and my Oberon cover last week. Neither have arrived yet, though they have finally shipped. I ordered my cover on the 11th, so I don't know if I'm getting the new button, or the old. They all look great to me. I got the River Garden in red. I'm hoping my packages arrive tomorrow, because this Kindle-Oberon watch is making me impatient. By the way, I thought the Three Graces was very pretty and it was one of my final three choices before I decided on The River Garden.


----------



## DearReader (Jun 6, 2009)

What to do, what to do. I've had my Kindle 2 since April and have been reading it naked. Carrying it around and storing it in a bubble-padded mailer. I didn't like the Amazon cover and decided to search for something worthwhile.

I read about Oberon on some post on Amazon, so I checked out their site. I spent HOURS and HOURS pouring over everything they had. I was frustrated by the lack of photos of the different designs so I did more research and found this site and the thread where everybody posted their pictures.

WOW. At that point I knew I had to have one, but decided to wait until the new buttons and colors and designs were released. I figured I could wait another month. I saw all the awesome buttons on their regular journals and decided I just didn't like the Kindle 2 button as well.
I narrowed it down to these (I think): RoH in saddle, Pond in green, Avenue of Trees in fern.

Now I see I missed my chance at the RoH. OK. But now RoH and Pond come in BLUE. Aagh. I'm more a green person than a blue person, but the blue sure is pretty. More designs in July. Wait, and risk losing a shot of one of my favorites?

See, the Avenue of Trees speaks to me, but it does not seem to be a favorite of others. When I look at those trees and the road, it just draws me in. That is what a good book does too. I like the symbolism. I'm afraid it will be cut. I can't justify more than one cover. Can't. Sorry for rambling. The indecision is killing me.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi DearReader and a great big welcome to the boards!  I just read your post and had to laugh because I, too, went through a similar process back in December when I first found these boards (a word of warning, though  , I now have an embarrassing amount of Oberon products when in December, I had none   )

I love Ave. of Trees in fern.  I have one for the K1 and love it!  There is a picture of mine over in Jesspark's picture thread.  It is gorgeous...more beautiful in person.  Pond is wonderful too, it now has a frog and lily pad on the K covers that wasn't there before...cute, cute!  And, the RoH is gorgeous in any color.  I don't think you can go wrong, but I have to say that my personal favorite is the Ave. of Trees in fern at least so far.  Maybe its because it was my first purchase...It's classic and lovely in my opinion.

There is a intro section on the boards...go over and introduce yourself...you will receive a lot of warm welcomes here...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

DearReader said:


> What to do, what to do. I've had my Kindle 2 since April and have been reading it naked. Carrying it around and storing it in a bubble-padded mailer. I didn't like the Amazon cover and decided to search for something worthwhile.
> 
> I read about Oberon on some post on Amazon, so I checked out their site. I spent HOURS and HOURS pouring over everything they had. I was frustrated by the lack of photos of the different designs so I did more research and found this site and the thread where everybody posted their pictures.
> 
> ...


I know just how you feel. If you like green the Fern color is beautiful. I had the Dragonfly Pond in Fern for my K1 and it was great.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

There were many complaints about the old square buttons, I PERSONALLY like them better but they changed them because of customer demand.. also I just made a post about the new designs and when they will be up if you guys want to take a look


----------



## tjomac (May 22, 2009)

DearReader said:


> ,the Avenue of Trees speaks to me, but it does not seem to be a favorite of others. When I look at those trees and the road, it just draws me in. That is what a good book does too. I like the symbolism. I'm afraid it will be cut. I can't justify more than one cover. Can't. Sorry for rambling. The indecision is killing me.


Well, for what it is worth (not much) I think you should think about ordering Avenue of Trees and you will love it. I agonized too because I could only justify one cover and I finally went with the bold Celtic cover, but I felt much the same as you about feeling drawn in by Avenue of Trees. It reminds me of a path going to some unknown and undiscovered place. But now that I have my cover I love it and I am really happy with my choice. Good luck!

Tammy M.


----------



## DearReader (Jun 6, 2009)

Exactly, exactly! It entices you onward, a few more feet, one more chapter, what's around the bend?


----------

